# windshield driver piller



## hdisandman (Oct 13, 2006)

Had new glass install and piller on driver side soft, moves when touched, and pass side piller is firm, solid......can not say I noticed this before new glass but bet something got broke or done wrong with install, shouldn't both pillers be the same to the touch?


----------

